# Rekursionsformen



## David2456 (14. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
bei folgender Aufageb soll ich feststellen welche Rekursionsform vor liegt.
Was ist damit gemeint? direkt, indirekt, rekursiv, iterativ?


----------



## javampir (14. Dez 2015)

also ich hätt ja verschränkt gesagt


----------



## David2456 (14. Dez 2015)

Danke dir. Bin dadurch auf eine Seite gestoßen welche alle Arten gut erklärt. Für die Nachwelt hier der Link http://www.gehaxelt.in/blog/die-verschiedenen-rekursionsarten/


----------



## David2456 (14. Dez 2015)

Hättest du auch eine Idee was die Methoden berechnen bzw. überhaupt machen?
Mir fällt dazu nicht viel ein


----------



## Joose (14. Dez 2015)

So schwer sollte der Code ja nicht zu lesen sein:
Es werden alle Zahlen das Arrays addiert, wobei von jeder 2.Zahl die Negative genommen wird.


----------

